# British Offshore worker wants to move wit American Wife to US - Best State to move



## Orlandogal (May 14, 2012)

It seems as though most states have state income tax and we will be taxed not only in the UK but in the US as well. Is this the case? Is there any way around this? Legally obviously! Thank you so much!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I have moved your thread to the US forum where you should get better input.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You have to consider state and federal. Basically there is no actual double taxation but reporting.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What visa will you be moving on?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Orlandogal (May 14, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> What visa will you be moving on?
> Cheers,
> Bev



Hi Bev! My husband doesn't have a visa yet, he actually doesn't need one ( I dont think anyway)'s he works 2 weeks and then has 3 off. He was just going to go back and forth from the US to Offshore in the North Sea. He can get one though...so probably a marriage visa....


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Orlandogal said:


> Hi Bev! My husband doesn't have a visa yet, he actually doesn't need one ( I dont think anyway)'s he works 2 weeks and then has 3 off. He was just going to go back and forth from the US to Offshore in the North Sea. He can get one though...so probably a marriage visa....


Without a visa allowing him residence in the US, he won't be able to just enter and leave the US indefinitely without being eventually stopped and questioned about his status- especially on a 2 week out of the country and 3 week in the country schedule. Neither the VWP nor tourist visa will cover this.

You will need to sponsor him for a spouse visa if you want to live in the US and have him commute to his job and re-enter at will.


----------



## Orlandogal (May 14, 2012)

We can definitely do the visa thing, that's not a problem. We just didn't know if it was necessary...Regarding the initial question though, do you know if we would get "dinged" having to pay both UK tax AND US tax? Just seems like it would be a ton of tax...considering that we pay 53% already in the Uk. Thanks in advance! Leigh


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Orlandogal said:


> We can definitely do the visa thing, that's not a problem. We just didn't know if it was necessary...Regarding the initial question though, do you know if we would get "dinged" having to pay both UK tax AND US tax? Just seems like it would be a ton of tax...considering that we pay 53% already in the Uk. Thanks in advance! Leigh


It is most unlikely that you will get taxed in both countries. You will get credit for the tax you pay in the UK (presume that is where hubby is going to get paid) when reporting on your US tax filing.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You will have to file US taxes - and in fact, you should be filing US taxes anyhow if you are a US citizen. But if he is spending the majority of his time in the US, he'll become US tax resident and should look into "signing out" of the UK tax system (i.e. declaring himself non-resident in the UK).

Otherwise, you should be able to offset US taxes due with UK taxes paid. You may want to ask the question over in the Expat Tax section for details.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Orlandogal (May 14, 2012)

Thank you so much, Bev!!!


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Florida and Texas are two states with many immigrants that don't have state taxes. There are about ten in all, I believe.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

I meant that Florida and Texas don't have state income taxes.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

State income taxes are deductible on one's U.S. federal income tax, so don't put _too much_ emphasis on state income taxes even in financial terms. Oversimplifying only slightly, if your effective U.S. federal income tax rate is 25% then your state income tax is basically knocked down by 25%. A 4% state income tax becomes 3%, for example.

It's a factor to consider perhaps, but it's by no means the only factor in deciding where to live. Moreover, most states also have foreign tax credits exactly like the federal one, so if your husband is working in the U.K. (I think the North Sea qualifies) and paying U.K. income tax on that U.K. source income then chances are his U.S. tax (state and federal) will be zeroed out via the U.S. Foreign Tax Credit.


----------

